

How One Man Tracked Down Anonymous — And Paid a Heavy Price - roqetman
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/02/anonymous/all/1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2200720>

A great deal of discussion there.

